# compiling CURRENT on 8.3



## hsn (Apr 26, 2012)

Is it possible to get the CURRENT kernel compiled on FreeBSD 8.3 with some tweaking? It fails with error:


```
rm -f hack.c
MAKE=make sh /tmp/freebsd-head/sys/conf/newvers.sh GENERIC
cc -c -O -pipe  -std=c99 -g -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith
 -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions  -Wmissing-include-dirs -fdiagnostics-show-option
   -nostdinc  -I. -I/tmp/freebsd-head/sys -I/tmp/freebsd-head/sys/contrib/altq -D_KERNEL -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS
 -include opt_global.h -fno-common -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000
  -fno-omit-frame-pointer -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -mno-mmx -mno-sse -msoft-float  -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables
 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -Werror  vers.c
ctfconvert -L VERSION -g vers.o
linking kernel.debug
ld:/tmp/freebsd-head/sys/conf/ldscript.amd64:9: syntax error
*** Error code 1
```

*C*ontent of ldscript is:


```
SECTIONS
{
  /* Read-only sections, merged into text segment: */
  [B]kernphys = CONSTANT (MAXPAGESIZE);[/B] <-- this fails
  . = kernbase + kernphys + SIZEOF_HEADERS;
  .interp         : { *(.interp) }
  .hash           : { *(.hash) }
```


----------



## Uniballer (Apr 26, 2012)

Did you start by doing


```
cd /usr/src
make buildworld
```

You need to do so to build the toolchain (compiler, etc) that can build the new kernel before you run the


```
make buildkernel
```


----------



## hsn (Apr 26, 2012)

You are right. It works now.


----------

